# What do you look for in a BBW/BHM?



## wrench13 (Jul 23, 2009)

In your wildest, most persistent fantasies, what is your ideal mate like?

Please describe in detail and go to town. Are you into a certain physical look? Do you have a scenario that you go through in your mind over and over again? What do you desire?

That above question was posed on the BBW forum. 

She is either very tall or very short, with blue eyes and black or blonde or red hair. Nice skin, clear and very soft to the touch. She is a large pear or hourglass type, with very full legs and thighs. She is smart, both in the book learning sense and street smarts, but is not the high and mighty type. She has no idea of how beautiful she is, except with me, where she knows very well how intoxicating she is in my eyes. She has a natural curiosity about the world - the places and people in it and can appreciate the differences.
She's kind to strangers but does not take shit from them either. 
SHe loves music,any kind, as long as it's played with passion and conviction.

She's confident in herself. She can discuss anything, but not endlessly. She has opinions but is not opinionated. She can rise above her negative life experiences, learning from them but not letting them poison her outlook.
She's playful and knows that a soft laugh together can be better then a deep kiss sometimes for drawing each other closer. She can be dominant or sub or just be herself when making love and has an open mind in that area.


----------



## Cors (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you for starting this, I was about to after seeing the BBW equivalent. 

She is preferably butch or at least genderqueer and three times my size (I'm nearly 100lbs). She has an impressive belly that hangs rather low so I can tuck my tiny cold hands under it and grind against it when I am on top. Big arms are a plus, especially if she can scoop me up easily and who can say no to squishy, sensitive, preferably un-bound boobs? I like unconventional looks (gothic, punky, heavily modified, visibly geeky etc.) but she should still be able to look smart in men's clothes. 

She is an old-school gentleman on dates. By this, I don't mean her paying but doing little thoughtful things like opening the door and carrying my heavy bags. I don't expect her to be book smart or conventionally successful but she should not be narrow-minded, sheltered, closeted, pedantic or simply just devoid of passion. She is able to keep up with my hyperactive mind and mercurial moods without too much effort or even find them fascinating. She is reasonably confident, not clingy, generally sane, open (voluntarily sharing information, not just responding truthfully to probing questions), respectful and kind-hearted. She can appreciate good food and high heels. 

I feel privileged when an obviously bigger, stronger, older and more masculine person who takes care of me outside is able to share her softer, submissive side in bed with me. She should be open to experimentation in bed and with luck, share my many kinks.


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm positive that I don't have one fantasy ideal. In real life I'm awfully happy with my wife :wubu:

Waaaaayyyyy back in my single days I thought I knew what I was looking for: short, red headed, probably in a technical or practical profession, amongst other things. I ended up falling for an above average height brunette studying history, and realized that what I _thought _ I'd been looking for was really my stereotype of someone who would have a lot of the properties that I really liked. As it was my wife had the hip to height ratio you see in a some stockier short women, she had the skin tones and sassy attitude that I associated with red heads, and a mind that is brilliant, curious, and yet down to earth.

Or to put it another way, she had the attraction 'hot buttons' that I was looking for, just not packaged the way that I expected to find them. (I babbled at more length about my whole theory of hot buttons years ago on the old board, and archived it on my web page here: http://www.geocities.com/Paris/Fontaine/9351/clusters.html )


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats it? Two people besides me have an ideal fantasy / dream lover ? Two. Out of all the FA / FFA on Dimensions? Sheesh, people, have they shoved a stick up our collective asses so far, that only two people 'sides me dare to enucnciate this? 
And on the FA/FFA forum, no less.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2009)

a BBW/SSBBW thats kind, considerate, smart, gentle, and honest and by golly likes me out of genuine desire.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 29, 2009)

She is between 5'4" and 6'3", with blue eyes and red, black or blonde hair. She is a large pear or hourglass type, with big boobs and hips and a sexy accent to go with it. She is very smart and enjoys making good conversation. She has a natural curiousity and is very open minded. She is a spiritual person who appreciates all types of people. She's also a great dresser with an impeccable sense of fashion. Also, she has good business sense. And to round things out, she loves sex and wants lots of kids.


----------



## Cors (Jul 29, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> Thats it? Two people besides me have an ideal fantasy / dream lover ? Two. Out of all the FA / FFA on Dimensions? Sheesh, people, have they shoved a stick up our collective asses so far, that only two people 'sides me dare to enucnciate this?
> And on the FA/FFA forum, no less.



Makes me wonder too. 

More details please and oh, pictures too!


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 29, 2009)

My Ideal fantasy woman is an SSBBW about 5'6" and would be just short enough to need to tilt her head back slightly to kiss me with slightly thinned but deep red lips. She will be somewhere in or around the 400+ range not by number on the scale but in the mass of her body. I enjoy the largesse of the woman regardless of the scale weight. 

She would have many of the attributes that are fat exclusive such as: arms that sag at the biceps, a face that is very chubby, double chin, fat rolls on her back, a shapely round very large butt (although not a jutting shelf), large hanging belly with a second roll that also sags a bit, saddlebag thighs rubbed brown in the middle that roll back and forth when she walks, cankles, knee and elbow rolls, pudgy feet and hands, stretchmarks a plenty and cellulite dimples. She has a waistline wide enough that when I hug her my hands don't reach each other around her body.

These physical attributes would be soft as a down pillow and as jiggly as pudding every step a symphony of motion with each footfall, Her butt and hips lifting and swaying with every step. Her belly lifted by her thighs and swaying also as she walked.

I enjoy the fat and flat figure so her bust would be about a B-BB cup just enough to show feminine curves but not beyond that. Her eyes would be any shade of blue or green, her red or blonde hair long enough to put up in a ponytail that bounces as she moves her head when walking or talking or a braid that would reach her shoulders. 

She dresses most often in denim jeans or skirts casually and skirt suits for a night out on the town. Her ears would be pierced but only the ears. She is erotic in form and sensual in motion.

She is very grounded in common sense articulate in speech, and able to hold her own on a variety of topics from real life to concepts, as well as being able to make and take a joke. She loves music of all eras and types and isn't a fad follower. She isn't afraid to express herself in opinion or emotionally. She is confident of who she as a woman, passionate in life, ambitious at what she enjoys, and able to put anyone in their place that tries to put her down. She knows she is physically beautiful but not in such a way that lends itself to conceitedness. 

She is a lady in every way when the situation warrants but still knows how to let her hair down and understand that farts are funny when things are more casual. She is explorative in bed not letting her size get in the way of trying some new or creative thing. She also knows that intimacy is found just as easily in daily life doing anything with her partner, or in an unexpected hug or a word of kind praise and isn't exclusively something reserved for the bedroom.
She holds her head up and radiates confidence and femininity when in public.
She is tough enough to fight for what she wants yet soft and tender enough to let herself be cared for, enjoying her body and self at this size as much as I do. She does not apologize for being fat instead she understands the intoxicating power her sensual femine figure has over a male knowing exactly what pushes his buttons and does so unabashedly and confidently.

As far as fantasies that go through my mind with my dream SSBBW they range to both ends of the spectrum from the sappy romantic to the downright raunchy depending on my mood. I've envisioned this dream girl stuffing herself at the buffet, camping and otherwise communing with me and nature, living in an all ssbbw nudist community, simply wandering the house in nothing but a snug t-shirt, and in a variety of fetishes from vanilla sexual play to S&M playing both dom and sub roles. Sometimes there are sex acts, and in others there is just sensually provocative behaviour relating most often to her size.
Rollhandler


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 29, 2009)

My ideal BBW is sitting around six feet from me.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> In your wildest, most persistent fantasies, what is your ideal mate like?
> 
> Please describe in detail and go to town. Are you into a certain physical look? Do you have a scenario that you go through in your mind over and over again? What do you desire?
> 
> ...



*Pretty much sums it up for me - thankfully I was lucky enough to find that special BBW *


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 30, 2009)

Kudos Wrench, good idea for a thread!

Here is a story I wrote a while back somewhat based on an experience with my wife and something I posted earlier in another thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=670950&postcount=1

This is a BBW fantasy of mine.


----------



## imfree (Jul 30, 2009)

She said she'd meet me in the future when I saw her in that dream 1968. I've posted the story a couple times before. I still wonder if I could really meet her in physical space.

The Visitor

This is my memory of a daydream or vision that I had in my aunt Hanalora's living room in Rohrhoff Germany a few days before Valentine's Day 1968. I was 12 years old. It was becoming dark as the sun's light was fading at the end of the day. My sisters Andria and Rhonda, and I had just
completed a long day of play in my aunt's fenced-in garden with the usual water fights, chasing the chickens, and whatever other mischief we could get into. I had gone to sit by myself and enjoy some quiet time in the living room.

Suddenly I was mentally "transported" to a beach that had many large rocks and appeared to be somewhere on the northeastern coast. In the distance, beyond the rocks, I saw a large woman in a red one-piece bathing suit. Her size and her unusually well-proportioned figure held my attention as she started to walk toward me. She moved with poise and elegance. She stopped a few feet in front of me. She looked to be well over 350 pounds and about 40 years old. The lines in her face only gently hinted of her age, she was a large lady who was absolutely beautiful. 

The lady was very aware that I had looked her over, up and down, 
several times when she said "It's OK, you can look". I was very embarrassed 
stumbling over my words. All I could do was stammer the words "You're sooo 
heavy". She said "I'm 400 pounds". I interjected "but so beautiful" and she 
finished by saying "and I'm your wife". I didn't understand. The beautiful lady told me "I could only come back and see you for a minute but you'll meet me in the future and you'll remember you saw me today". She walked back the way she came from and faded out of sight. 

I didn't remember this event until shortly before Christmas in 1997 or 1998. As I reflect back on this dream or vision, I wonder if the lady really exists. I also remember the serenity in her smile and the love that shone in her dark brown eyes.

That's my BBW fantasy that came to me in the form of a vividly visual daydream!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> In your wildest, most persistent fantasies, what is your ideal mate like?
> 
> Please describe in detail and go to town. Are you into a certain physical look? Do you have a scenario that you go through in your mind over and over again? What do you desire?
> 
> ...


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> In your wildest, most persistent fantasies, what is your ideal mate like?
> 
> Please describe in detail and go to town. Are you into a certain physical look? Do you have a scenario that you go through in your mind over and over again? What do you desire?
> 
> ...



I have most of that but brown hair naturally occassionaly rinse it to be red though, and can sometimes be a little over opinionated when passionate about something


----------



## ladle (Apr 14, 2010)

I found her and lost her all in a week!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 14, 2010)

it involves a trailer and lots of pabst blue ribbon


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 24, 2010)

Easiest way to do this is as a partial character bio.

Height: Either 5' or 6', give or take a few inches. Not more than 6' 3”. I really like short girls, and tall girls. Two sides of the same inherent dominance factor coin. I also really hate when people are taller than me. So unused to it, it really skeeves me out.
Eyes: Green
Hair: Red
No, I'm not trying to contrast holiday colors. Both of these tend to be vivid and eye catching. And memorable.

Appearance:
Generally slender but with pronounced soft spots. Large, round, tight “bubble butt”, wide hips, definitive tummy bulge, modest but full breasts, soft arms and legs (especially thick thighs), but built on a foundation of muscle for form. Long hair (at least long enough to waterfall on her backside). Overall weight a little above high end for “healthy” range. Long, ovoid face with a defined but not protrusive chin. Small nose with wide nostrils and a fairly long bridge. Eyes just large enough to be expressive without looking creepy. Relatively short forehead/low hairline. Ears well defined and relatively flat against the skull. Mouth about as wide as the distance between iris centers, fairly flat with full lips (not puffy, but not deflated either). Good looking teeth (not blinding white, but not unkempt either).

Personality:
Smart, sarcastic, witty. Knows when to joke and when to be serious. Able to at least appreciate similar humor in others. Fiery, strong willed, opinionated and not afraid to speak her mind. A bit acidic at times. A bit of a tigress behind closed doors, yet refined and proper around company. Good cook, enough knowledge of computers to not drive a techie crazy. Decently handy overall, not helpless. Not one to need protection, able to watch her own back. Just a little the other side of sane.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 25, 2010)

knows a lot about sports

cooks a real steak


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 25, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> Thats it? Two people besides me have an ideal fantasy / dream lover ? Two. Out of all the FA / FFA on Dimensions? Sheesh, people, have they shoved a stick up our collective asses so far, that only two people 'sides me dare to enucnciate this?
> And on the FA/FFA forum, no less.



I can't speak for everyone, but I will venture a guess. Presenting fantasies in this forum is very different from any other place, for two inter-connected reasons, that can be understood as two different approaches to the whole question of fantasy. 

1) "a fantasy is a dream and can't be reconciled with real life"
If you take this viewpoint you may allow your fantasies to inform your world, whether in the subjective experiences of your sexual encounters (when you transform the person you're with into some kind of imaginary being: for instance, pretending she's bigger than she really is), or even in your actual practice. This is an anti-romantic position, because for one thing it denies that your dream can be achieved, and also puts your partners in a kind of dishonourable position, as a kind of puppet, a person with whom you're not really having sex while your mind wanders off, as if with an avatar.

For example, 
there you are married to a thin woman, but at the moment of orgasm you're thinking of that luscious woman from the paysite forum.
there you are having sex with a fat woman wishing she were fatter,
there you are having sex with a woman wishing she were ____ (fill in anything you can imagine)
2) "a fantasy is a dream of what life can be; while it may take work, life without fantasy isn't worth living"

This is life lived in the belief in fantasy. The challenge in this case, is to reconcile your dreams with reality, especially when the dream is unrealistic. For instance, you're 55 years old and you are moved by younger women (for instance women who are fifty-FOUR); but are they moved by you? 

Does this mean you stick to your dreams and live alone? When a person "settles" they are compromising, in other words letting the realities of #1 over-ride their sacred beliefs in #2. 

Now, bring this internal dialogue into dimensions, and it gets complicated because suddenly men (and women too of course) are in the presence of people who make at least some of those fantasies possible. It's all very well to dream when you don't ever have to discover the reality of (one tiny example) having sex with someone who weighs much more than you, but when you're talking about it and suddenly a woman says "so what about it..." you have to face up to the possibility that your dream could be realized. 

And it gets even more complicated when a person hasn't figured out what they want or need, and are saying X while perhaps feeling Y or Z.

...so yes, it's a great question, but Dr Shrink, some of us have been on this couch for decades and still don't know wtf we want.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 25, 2010)

Not that I am self-centered or anything but I have to say that I am excited to see more than one person is attracted to short women. Like...really short. Like...SVS short!

Woo hoo!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow all the posters want blue eyes on here, anyone like girls with deep brown eyes and caramel skin? LOL


----------



## Tooz (Apr 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Wow all the posters want blue eyes on here, anyone like girls with deep brown eyes and caramel skin? LOL



This thread is basically "what exists isn't good enough." 

Ain't nobody lovin' on an opinionated/rowdy Italian girl with brown eyes either


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 25, 2010)

Tooz said:


> This thread is basically "what exists isn't good enough."
> 
> Ain't nobody lovin' on an opinionated/rowdy Italian girl with brown eyes either



LOL, we gets no lub.  dang us brown eyed chicks so boring and common... Even the brother in the thread said blue eyes!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Wow all the posters want blue eyes on here, anyone like girls with deep brown eyes and caramel skin? LOL




Raises his hand...i do


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 25, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Raises his hand...i do



.........


----------



## balletguy (Apr 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> .........





In fact lots of guys do too


----------



## Tooz (Apr 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> LOL, we gets no lub.  dang us brown eyed chicks so boring and common... Even the brother in the thread said blue eyes!



I think brown eyes have more fire, personally.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Raises his hand...i do


What about medium brown eyes and porcelain skin?


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 25, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I think brown eyes have more fire, personally.



Yeah and we get to wear any color eyeshadow--pink,purple, gold, blue, etc. and still look hot. Plus brown eyes look soulful.


----------



## Teecher (Apr 26, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Wow all the posters want blue eyes on here, anyone like girls with deep brown eyes and caramel skin? LOL



Models like MsSupedome, and half the models over at MercedesBBW are worth the trip twice.

Teecher


Pears Rule.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 26, 2010)

Tooz said:


> This thread is basically "what exists isn't good enough."
> 
> Ain't nobody lovin' on an opinionated/rowdy Italian girl with brown eyes either



Shush, you = P This is practically a "build your own real girl" thread. We all know ideal never happens.

You've been on my Dims crushes list for several years now...


----------



## Tooz (Apr 26, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Shush, you = P This is practically a "build your own real girl" thread. We all know ideal never happens.
> 
> You've been on my Dims crushes list for several years now...



Oh, lol, thanks. Didn't know that 

I will admit freely that this thread does make me feel a little insecure. I don't know that it's the fault of the posters here, though. I think it's more residual from the expectations put on women everywhere else.


----------



## Cors (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't speak for the OP but I am pretty sure that this thread is modelled after the BBW Fantasy thread.


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 26, 2010)

Cors said:


> I can't speak for the OP but I am pretty sure that this thread is modelled after the BBW Fantasy thread.




Indeed, no one was "insecure" or snipy over there, hell they even included pictures... hmmm, gee I wonder what the difference was 


Dimensions needs a major overhaul so people will be comfortable to come back here and share their honest thoughts without the worry of being jumped on or "misunderstood"... many people have left for good and others are thinking of it, and how long do you think new FAs and Fat folk are going to tolerate the negativity so persuasive here?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 26, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Oh, lol, thanks. Didn't know that
> 
> I will admit freely that this thread does make me feel a little insecure. I don't know that it's the fault of the posters here, though. I think it's more residual from the expectations put on women everywhere else.





Russ2d said:


> Indeed, no one was "insecure" or snipy over there



Wow, thanks for discrediting me being honest about how this made me feel.


----------



## Cors (Apr 26, 2010)

You know, you could start your own eye colour debate thread instead of hijacking this one. I have dark brown eyes too and while I am aware of the Aryan beauty ideals, I am not bothered by what I see here because well, people are entitled to their preferences and the people who stated their preferences have all been respectful. Nobody actually went into detail about how and why exactly they like blue eyes and none of those who said they like blue eyes have bashed girls who have other eye colours. 

Your 99% figure is obviously exaggerated. There are 14 FAs who have responded to this thread. 

*5* mentioned blue eyes (if you include Tony who seems to have bolded the parts he agreed with and he didn't bold the blue eye part)
*2* mentioned green eyes (one of them said green/blue)
*1* mentioned brown eyes
*7* did not mention eye colour at all


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2010)

i have blue eyes and they make me a lot more awesome than most people.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 26, 2010)

Also, keep in mind again the "ideals" factor. We're talking, everything else being equal a woman like (this) would result in instantaneous loss of higher brain function.

Personally, I like a lot of things in a woman. I like green eyes because they're one of the rare colors and they look really freakin' cool. However, I can't tell you the eye color of my first kiss, though I'm fairly sure she isn't green. Probably brown, actually = P

Point being, it's all a package... every little aspect combines to make something you find aesthetically pleasing or... not. And there's personality and behaviors too, they matter as well. Ideal appearance is far from everything. It would be awesome to find a woman who fit my ideal to a T, including all the personality quirks I didn't bother getting into. Do I think that's going to happen? Hell no. Will it be "settling" for someone who doesn't? Also no. Who I love, is, no matter how she looks.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 26, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Wow all the posters want blue eyes on here, anyone like girls with deep brown eyes and caramel skin? LOL



caramel skin's a bit light for me sorry


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

But isn't that what a fantasy is? Often an unrealistic ideal? Do we always/sometimes/never end up with our fantasy mates? What about if we're the fantasy mate but you're not ours? 

My fantasy man is someone I will likely never have. He exists and I see him fairly often but reality is fickle. I can use how I feel and what I imagine as fuel with the one I'm with for as long as I need to or not. 

I can hardly be offended by one's preference of eye color, hair color, skin tone or width of one's ass. The thread is only about fantasy and IMO not intended to diminish anyone who doesn't fall within the ideal range of unlimited imagination.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello!

Welcome to all the new members and posters to the FA/FFA forum. Wanted to take a few minutes to clear up some of the confusion in this thread. The FA/FFA forum has guidelines regarding participation and the type of atmosphere we are trying to create. ( *FORUM RULES* ). Please give them a read and if you have any questions any of the FA/FFA mods would be glad to help. 

Below are a couple of snippets from the Forum Rules - as you participate in this thread please keep them in mind.



> The focus of this forum is on the experience of being an FA/FFA. Threads or discussions that begin off topic (or meander into subject areas outside of this FA-focused remit) are liable to be edited or closed.


 


> The focus of this forum is the discussion of FA/FFA issues, but this in no way precludes participation by interested non-FAs/FFAs. The forum is open for all to view and positive or supportive comments from non-FAs are welcomed. However, as the forum is a protected space *for *FAs/FFAs, any non-FA/FFAs making negative, disruptive or belittling posts should accordingly expect to see those posts removed or moderated.


 
I would like to encourage you to continue to participate once you have reviewed the guidelines.

Thanks!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 28, 2010)

All of us are attracted to different things. Eye color is no big deal to me. 
I have no preferences in terms of eye color. What I really like is a woman who has kindness in her eyes.


----------



## kioewen (May 2, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> Thats it? Two people besides me have an ideal fantasy / dream lover ? Two. Out of all the FA / FFA on Dimensions? Sheesh, people, have they shoved a stick up our collective asses so far, that only two people 'sides me dare to enucnciate this?
> And on the FA/FFA forum, no less.



I think the later responses indicate why people don't want to answer. Who wishes to post their fantasy only to be judged because of it? It's like, "You can have a fantasy, but only express it if it is a politically correct fantasy." Great.

It's a pity too, because with open discussion and no criticism, I think that this could have been a very interesting topic.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> In your wildest, most persistent fantasies, what is your ideal mate like?



This is kinda like that movie where Dudley Moore stalks Bo Derek because she's not a 10, but a 11, and is the woman of his dreams? Is it my dream girl, my 11 out of 10, I am going to describe here?


----------



## hal84 (May 2, 2010)

Hmm...

Let's see...I would want what i want out of any female when it comes to personality. A strong independent female that can have her own life as well as share a mutual life togather with me, but let's talk looks sense I think the thread is focusing on the outside.

I would love having a girl who is shorter with dark hair, dark eyes, like a hazel brownish type of color. She would have a good tan and very soft and smooth skin. Very large breasts that she was very proud of and a nice tummy. I'm a sucker for woman with very strong legs and would love it if she had very strong hips and legs. 

As for a weight, I think that's kinda stupid, hot doesn't change on a scale so I couldn't really tell anyone what my ideal weight it, but I know attractive when I see it. Some of the woman I have seen on this forum are very attractive!


----------



## GTAFA (May 2, 2010)

kioewen said:


> I think the later responses indicate why people don't want to answer. Who wishes to post their fantasy only to be judged because of it? It's like, "You can have a fantasy, but only express it if it is a politically correct fantasy." Great.
> 
> It's a pity too, because with open discussion and no criticism, I think that this could have been a very interesting topic.



Bingo! *that *is precisely what has been hampering this thread. I couldn't put my finger on it, but you've expressed it perfectly.:bow:


----------



## patmcf (May 2, 2010)

Some one I can have a god damn conversation with.


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2010)

kioewen said:


> I think the later responses indicate why people don't want to answer. Who wishes to post their fantasy only to be judged because of it? It's like, "You can have a fantasy, but only express it if it is a politically correct fantasy." Great.
> 
> It's a pity too, because with open discussion and no criticism, I think that this could have been a very interesting topic.



To be fair, this thread started alright but really went down the tubes when a non-FA came onto the FA/FFA board and started complaining about how they don't like what people are saying. Which ended up becoming the main focus of the (now completely derailed) thread.

It's posts like yours, Russ2d's, and wrench's second post that foster hostility and undermine efforts to kill controversy in and about this particular section, and as an FA and supporter of the FA/FFA Board I'd really appreciate if you'd shut the fuck up about how everyone's so damn scared of saying what they want.


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

Well I'm purposely sticking my head in the clouds on this one (in regards to the bickering) and answering the question at hand. 

For me, my ideal bbw mate would be short- 5 ft or under. Her hair would be soft and silky and ideally naturally curly so I can run my hands through it with ease. She would smell lovely and warm. She would have a smile that lights up the room (yeah shut up I know I'm being really cliche here) and expressive doe like eyes. Eye color is of no importance to me. Her lips would be moderately full and naturally darker in color. She would have a naturally petite frame that has been covered with a great amount of fatness. Pear shape, apple shape, etc has no importance to me, but I would like her to have a soft belly and "heavy" legs- ones where the earth seems to shake a little with every step. I would love for her to be confident with her personality and body. Her feet would be on the smaller side and well kept. My dream girl would have dimples all over her body. She would have a feminine voice and appearance but I wouldn't like her to act like a girly-girl. She would enjoy food and cooking as much as I do. 

There. :smitten:


----------



## Tooz (May 2, 2010)

As far as women go I'm a sucker for butch women (mmmm yes) however, if I were gonna go the uh BBW route, I'd probably want someone somewhat different than me. Very feminine with blonde hair. Tan is good-- I tan but it tends to be more of a worker's/farmers tan...


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

Tooz said:


> *As far as women go I'm a sucker for butch women (mmmm yes)* however, if I were gonna go the uh BBW route, I'd probably want someone somewhat different than me. Very feminine with blonde hair. Tan is good-- I tan but it tends to be more of a worker's/farmers tan...



Agreed  I would have no issues with a butch partner


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Agreed  I would have no issues with a butch partner



A hot butch who treats me like a lady...ahhh I daydream about this.


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

Tooz said:


> A hot butch who treats me like a lady...ahhh I daydream about this.



From my personal experience most butches are exceptional at treating their partners well. Perhaps its because they better understand what women want, need, and want to hear. :wubu:


----------



## Cors (May 3, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> From my personal experience most butches are exceptional at treating their partners well. Perhaps its because they better understand what women want, need, and want to hear. :wubu:



Exactly! :wubu::wubu::wubu:

There are some really amazing butches here, too!


----------



## NoWayOut (May 3, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> a BBW/SSBBW that's kind, considerate, smart, gentle, and honest and likes me out of genuine desire.



That sums it up for me.


----------



## butch (May 3, 2010)

I love all the butch love here in the FA/FFA Forum. :wubu:

I need to spend more time in here.


----------



## Tooz (May 3, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> From my personal experience most butches are exceptional at treating their partners well. Perhaps its because they better understand what women want, need, and want to hear. :wubu:



.....I think I'm gonna go to the bar this weekend.

Loads of butches up here <3


----------



## msbard90 (May 4, 2010)

Tooz said:


> .....I think I'm gonna go to the bar this weekend.
> 
> Loads of butches up here <3



have fun and good luck


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 7, 2010)

Tuff question. I'm open to many types of women, so I'm only going to describe my girlfriend.

Age: 28
Height: 5'5"
Weight: ? Not a numbers person, but she's a size 22.
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black
Shape: A definite pear, but she's pretty balanced all around. I would almost say pear-glass. lol
Brown Skin

Regardless of the fact that I have the privilege to be with her: I find her idealistic.


----------



## balletguy (May 18, 2010)

it has the beach and a very tight bathing suit


----------



## Seda (Jun 8, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Easiest way to do this is as a partial character bio.
> 
> Height: Either 5' or 6', give or take a few inches. Not more than 6' 3. I really like short girls, and tall girls. Two sides of the same inherent dominance factor coin. I also really hate when people are taller than me. So unused to it, it really skeeves me out.
> Eyes: Green
> ...





Almost me in a nutshell, except I am brown eyed and auburn haired.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jun 28, 2010)

My fantasy BBW would be a woman who is my height and is an apple/pear hybrid-shaped slightly tan woman around 250-300 pounds. She would have brunette hair with slight red hight lights and crystal blues eyes. Completely round, completely fluffy, and completely a sweetheart. A down to Earth, down for Heaven girl with the most gloriest of bellies, with of coarse a bulbous bubble butt to complement. She would be someone to cuddle up with through the worst of times and knows exactly how to cheer me up when I'm down, and that I could do the same with her.


----------



## icmasticc (Jul 1, 2010)

I saw no intro thread as I was going to post there first if there was one. Anyhow though, since this is a fantasy thread I'll go ahead and share my BBW/SSBBW fantasy as well. Beware though, it will probably come across highly unrealistic lol. 
-------------------------------------------
My fantasy SSBBW would be 400+ pounds in look and not necessarily scale weight. Somebody said it already but I also like the larger look of SSBBW 'women. Her height would be between 5'0 and 5'3 'cause I have always liked shorter women more, especially since I'm 6'1 lol. I don't like women who are taller than me...call it a flaw..but it is what it is lol. Pertaining to her skin color, I prefer a sort of brownskin complexion but any shade of ebony would be fine as long as they are not midnight or sillouhette dark lol. She would have long hair or hair at least down to the middle of her back. Body wise, I don't dislike them but I'm not too big a fan of breasts so I wouldn't care if they were on the smaller side. I do like an SSBBW belly but I don't have a preference as to how it looks or if they even have one. I am a DEFINITE butt and pear-shape man so my ideal SSBBW would have big wide hips, huge chocolate thighs, and a giant, jutting shelf booty probably somewhere between 95 and 101 inches if you need measurements lol. Her booty wouldn't be disfigured either, it'd be legitmately huge and plump as it could be at that size. 

Her eyes would be brown or light brown and her body, especially her butt, would be nice and soft and jiggly. Her face would have a single chin and she wouldn't look fat in the face at all. I think I covered everything but If I forgot something let me know lol. 

Like I said before, this is probably highly unrealistic without the use of photoshop and I've literally only seen a 3 or 4 girls who can come close to this, even though I'm not holding any woman to this unrealistic standard. Oh, I'm new here BTW lol, though I don't consider myself an FA. I won't hijack this thread on the reasons why but I'll probably end up tellin ya'll in another topic somewhere.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Phsyically: She has to be 350 pounds, white, with blonde, or brown-blonde hair. She has to have big sized boobs and a double stomach. She has to have a very prettty, chubby face. Her legs have to be in good shape, I don't want a girl with ugly legs. They can be nice and big, but they need to look good. She has to have one of the biggest asses ever, and her whole body needs to look fine.

Characteristics: She has to have a good character, be funny, nice, and all of that good stuff.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm kind of shallow on my list, but I really am not as picky as this. 







My 8 Features A Fat Girl Must Have:

- Great Personality
- Good-Looking Face
- Double Chin
- Atleast 400 pounds
- Flabby Arms (Has to be atleast 12 inches when hanging)
- Double Stomach or alot of rolls (Either works) 
- Nice thick thighs (24 inches or thicker
- Big Ass (Should measure atleast 60 inches going all the way around)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweet jesus you're specific. lol

I'll reply when I come back from my date with my girlfriend. lol


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Sweet jesus you're specific. lol
> 
> I'll reply when I come back from my date with my girlfriend. lol



I'm not as bad as that sounds. 400 pounds + the personality with any of the others is fine, and if she isn't 400, me and her can get her there. :smitten:


----------



## Tragdor (Jul 3, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> I'm kind of shallow on my list, but I really am not as picky as this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like how personality is mentioned only in the vaguest way possible while you are much more explicit as to the physical aspects you find pleasing.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 3, 2010)

Tragdor said:


> I like how personality is mentioned only in the vaguest way possible while you are much more explicit as to the physical aspects you find pleasing.



THANK YOU for noticing that too . . .


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 3, 2010)

This is basically the exact same thread, if you want to find some more replies there.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 3, 2010)

*Topics Merged*


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 3, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> *Topics Merged*



It's like magic!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> I'm kind of shallow on my list, but I really am not as picky as this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personality should ALWAYS be on top of the list when looking into any kind of women. If I were to pick 8 features a BBW woman must have, mine would be this:
- Great Personality
- A trait that makes her different and distinguished from anyone else.
- 250-400 pound range
- All about roundness (Belly, Breasts, and Butt)
- Someone that I can cuddle up with through good times and bad
- Proud of her size and not be self-conscious about it
- Optimistic
- Knows how to party and have a good time


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Tragdor said:


> I like how personality is mentioned only in the vaguest way possible while you are much more explicit as to the physical aspects you find pleasing.


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 13, 2010)

Personality and character.

As I like to say a lot of the time "I am attracted to (You/Big Women) because of the body, I stick around for (Your/Their) personality".


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I was thinking the same thing....



Because the title of this thread is "What do you look for in a BBW/BHM". It's not titled "What personality traits do you like."

I'm not sure what the OP had in mind, but it's definitely very common for FAs to be thought of as being attracted to anyone of a certain size. I'm pretty sure every single one of us has had somebody point out a random fat person and been asked "Is s/he hot?" or "Is that your type?" FAs are just as particular as anyone else when it comes to attraction, "regular" people are not just attracted to every single skinny man or woman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Because the title of this thread is "What do you look for in a BBW/BHM". It's not titled "What personality traits do you like."
> 
> I'm not sure what the OP had in mind, but it's definitely very common for FAs to be thought of as being attracted to anyone of a certain size. I'm pretty sure every single one of us has had somebody point out a random fat person and been asked "Is s/he hot?" or "Is that your type?" FAs are just as particular as anyone else when it comes to attraction, "regular" people are not just attracted to every single skinny man or woman.


My reading comprehension is right on target and I haven't misunderstood anything. As both a BBW and FA I find it discouraging that while there are countless threads on Dimensions extolling the virtues of the physical, asses and bellies and rolls, oh my....it would be nice to know what other FAs do indeed find attractive in the non-physical since that is also part of the makeup of what we are attracted to. 

The title of the thread did not exclude non-physical aspects and I was disappointed that until it was pointed out that no one took advantage of sharing that as I was curious to that aspect of attraction as well.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My reading comprehension is right on target and I haven't misunderstood anything. As both a BBW and FA I find it discouraging that while there are countless threads on Dimensions extolling the virtues of the physical, asses and bellies and rolls, oh my....it would be nice to know what other FAs do indeed find attractive in the non-physical since that is also part of the makeup of what we are attracted to.
> 
> The title of the thread did not exclude non-physical aspects and I was disappointed that until it was pointed out that no one took advantage of sharing that as I was curious to that aspect of attraction as well.



Understandable, but I do have to say this:

If you're bothered by or uncomfortable with a discussion of physical aspects that FAs are interested in, then perhaps the FA/FFA board is not for you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Understandable, but I do have to say this:
> 
> If you're bothered by or uncomfortable with a discussion of physical aspects that FAs are interested in, then perhaps the FA/FFA board is not for you.


I didn't find it offensive nor do I dismiss the discussion. It is valid to me as well. 

It is curious that while I didn't mention (or think there is) anything WRONG with the thread, that because I pointed out a concern that your response is basically, 'if you don't like it, leave'. I have as much right to contribute to this thread and board as any other FA especially in light of the fact that I did so in a respectful and thoughtful manner.


----------



## katherine22 (Jul 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I didn't find it offensive nor do I dismiss the discussion. It is valid to me as well.
> 
> It is curious that while I didn't mention (or think there is) anything WRONG with the thread, that because I pointed out a concern that your response is basically, 'if you don't like it, leave'. I have as much right to contribute to this thread and board as any other FA especially in light of the fact that I did so in a respectful and thoughtful manner.




I hope you continue to contribute in this forum.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 14, 2010)

All Blackjack was saying was that this is the FA forum and as such there's a good chance discussions will revolve around the physical. 

The only thing unique about fat people is their size. There are no personality or behavioural traits unique to fatties, so it's not likely that a discussion about what you like in a BBW or BHM is going to focus on the physical. It's not as if fat people are more honest or thoughtful or easy to talk to, and it's not as if somebody self ascribes as an FA because they prefer the personalities of fat people.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe, just maybe, the thread could be a little more qualified in saying "what do you look for in a BBW/BHM that you want to bang, or what do you look for in a BBW/BHM for a relationship?"

Is there a difference, or am I alone in thinking this is where some of the conflict is coming from?


----------



## Tad (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd say that a lot of the conflict comes from differing posting styles and personalities, and some posters not being fond of others......but I agree with what you way too, wrestlingguy.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 14, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the thread could be a little more qualified in saying "what do you look for in a BBW/BHM that you want to bang, or what do you look for in a BBW/BHM for a relationship?"
> 
> Is there a difference, or am I alone in thinking this is where some of the conflict is coming from?



The fact that somebody engages in a discussion of physical attributes is not the same thing as saying they are all that matter or that people are nothing more than bodies. 

But this is Dimensions; it's a place for FAs. Being an FA is about what you like as far as looks. I'm tired of this mindset that if you talk about being an FA on the very board geared towards it, that you must be shallow or a pervert. I don't need to come here to talk about admiring men that are honest or kind to animals. I love that a fat guy i know adopted a cat from a shelter, but why would i need to talk about it on here?


----------



## GTAFA (Jul 14, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the thread could be a little more qualified in saying "what do you look for in a BBW/BHM that you want to bang, or what do you look for in a BBW/BHM for a relationship?"
> 
> Is there a difference, or am I alone in thinking this is where some of the conflict is coming from?



I think you're on to something.

Here's how i see it. The two questions --what do you desire, and what do you look for in a person for a relationship-- are sometimes very hard to reconcile, in the same way that it may be difficult to reconcile fantasy with reality. What's more, when a question like this is posed in a virtual space like this one, where the readership represents members of both genders, prospective partners, etc, one hesitates to spill too much. What might the truth sound like? i think there's a broad range of possibilities, but I am reminded of the current media feeding frenzy directed at Mel Gibson: a person accustomed to getting everything they want, as opposed to the "honesty" of people who hold back their truth in order to find someone. Mel doesn't sugarcoat anything. No, I am not saying we're all like Mel on the inside, but I am saying that the disconnect that people sense in this thread, is between truth (ugly as it sometimes can be) and something containing an element of falsehood. When we're on the hunt we tend to say what we think the other person wants to hear. There's a political correctness to what people say on first dates and during courtship, that's very different from morning-after honesty, let alone 40 years of marriage honesty.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> But this is Dimensions; it's a place for FAs. Being an FA is about what you like as far as looks. I'm tired of this mindset that if you talk about being an FA on the very board geared towards it, that you must be shallow or a pervert



I wasn't making a judgment about whether lust was better than love, or vice versa. I was only saying that that could be the source of some conflict.

More important, while this site is "a place for FA's", the fact remains that some people have core values that my conflict not only with how they view being a FA themselves, but also how others in this forum view them.

While they may be judgmental, I am not. You are entitled to lust as you see fit, and I would defend your right to lust, although I may not feel the same way about this topic as you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 14, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I wasn't making a judgment about whether lust was better than love, or vice versa. I was only saying that that could be the source of some conflict.
> 
> More important, while this site is "a place for FA's", the fact remains that some people have core values that my conflict not only with how they view being a FA themselves, but also how others in this forum view them.
> 
> While they may be judgmental, I am not. You are entitled to lust as you see fit, and I would defend your right to lust, although I may not feel the same way about this topic as you.



I was not talking about love vs. lust in general, just what is likely to be discussed in this particular venue. 

I see nothing wrong at all with saying that being an FA is secondary or that lust/sexuality/physical attraction should take a back seat to other considerations. Personally i'd much rather hook up with an honest skinny guy that a hot fat guy who is dishonest or rude or manipulative. 

I only meant in this specific place that is geared toward FA, it's not so odd to find a focus on the physical attributes or sexual attraction.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2010)

Main thing for me: Love me for who I am.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 17, 2010)

my fanatasy would be to meet any woman that can treat me as a person, accepts me for my quirks and is happy. 

Thats what i look for in a bbw.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 18, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I look for a big dick and employment.
> 
> Funny how some people get bent when I discuss *my* physical desires. Go figure.




Substitute the word butt for dick and we're on the same page.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 19, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Substitute the word butt for dick and we're on the same page.


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 19, 2010)

I love me a blonde...cant resist...the blonder the better :wubu:
But otherwise a fat, sweet guy who loves me, loves my cooking and enjoys my lifestyle


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 20, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> I love me a blonde...cant resist...the blonder the better :wubu:
> But otherwise a fat, sweet guy who loves me, loves my cooking and enjoys my lifestyle



finally! someone like blondes! word the F up!


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 20, 2010)

Word the F up?!


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 20, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> Word the F up?!



hahahahaha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 20, 2010)

lol i know the song...but word..the f...up..?
lets not resort to abbreviated swears


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 22, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> lol i know the song...but word..the f...up..?
> lets not resort to abbreviated swears



pfffftttt... alright..i wont be decent anymore..hahahaha aww fuck! that better?


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the thread could be a little more qualified in saying "what do you look for in a BBW/BHM that you want to bang, or what do you look for in a BBW/BHM for a relationship?"
> 
> Is there a difference, or am I alone in thinking this is where some of the conflict is coming from?



in a way i think its good that the question was open ended and not specific. how someone answers would probably tell you more about how their mind works ad where their priorities are.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2010)

handy for quick and efficient judgment by committee


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 25, 2010)

Or for deliberate consideration by individuals who can think for themselves


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2010)

i know you're new to dimensions elaine but


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i know you're new to dimensions elaine but



but... she should shut up and just look purdy 

too bad she doesn't know he drill yet


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2010)

fatlas shrugged


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> fatlas shrugged



uh huh, because the bs was too heavy


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2010)

speaking of bullshit, how about those people who are only trolling a community defined by physical preference for sex

those cadwags


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> speaking of bullshit, how about those people who are only trolling a community defined by physical preference for sex
> 
> those cadwags



i thought Conrad said this is an SA site or at least has a quantity of it? you must be behind on your reading or confused. i guess that was the point of all of that talk of SA leadership and how it should be formed --on a site just about physical preference? i take cadwags on an individual basis ty *waves*.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i thought Conrad said this is an SA site or at least has a quantity of it? you must be behind on your reading or confused. i guess that was the point of all of that talk of SA leadership and how it should be formed --on a site just about physical preference? i take cadwags on an individual basis ty *waves*.



to end up on dimensions, you have to either be fat or looking for fat - those are givens

for quantity, i'll bet you that more than 50% of this board's population does not care about SA


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> to end up on dimensions, you have to either be fat or looking for fat - those are givens
> 
> for quantity, i'll bet you that more than 50% of this board's population does not care about SA



so? then there are 50% who do


as for fat or looking for fat you could probably say about the same for NAAFA

do you have a problem with the freedom of an open ended question or something? maybe you are a communist?


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> to end up on dimensions, you have to either be fat or looking for fat - those are givens
> 
> for quantity, i'll bet you that more than 50% of this board's population does not care about SA



What was your name before it was BBW or FA? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-72yh0QXXMA&feature=related


----------



## calauria (Jul 25, 2010)

nice eyes
nice smile
nice lips
taller than me ( I'm 5'3") so a lot of people are taller than me!! lol
good hygiene
nice dresser
hard working
ambitious
romantic
great sense of humor
honesty
monogomous
intelligent
a skilled and generous lover
is proud of me
respects me
respects my autonomy
stands up for me
loves me 
appreciates me
kind hearted
no criminal record
non-violent 
not a pedophile
not some twisted, psycho freak
loves to travel
can deal with children with special needs (because I have 2 autistic children)
must be good to my lil ones and understands that they come first


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 27, 2010)

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> pfffftttt... alright..i wont be decent anymore..hahahaha aww fuck! that better?



much better =D


----------



## Britty (Jul 28, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> Personality and character.
> 
> As I like to say a lot of the time "I am attracted to (You/Big Women) because of the body, I stick around for (Your/Their) personality".



This is fantastic news...I hope its the general consensus. Ya, FA's!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Britty said:


> This is fantastic news...I hope its the general consensus. Ya, FA's!



It certainly is


----------



## Britty (Jul 29, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> It certainly is



Well, then...I guess I've got this on lock.


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 2, 2010)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> My ideal BBW is sitting around six feet from me.



that's so sweet!


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 2, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> a BBW/SSBBW thats kind, considerate, smart, gentle, and honest and by golly likes me out of genuine desire.



i like it!


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 2, 2010)

Tooz said:


> This thread is basically "what exists isn't good enough."
> 
> Ain't nobody lovin' on an opinionated/rowdy Italian girl with brown eyes either



RIGHT!? i love that i have dark brown eyes!


----------

